# I don't think I have SA anymore!



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I've discovered that I'm able to socialize, look people in the eye, and smile. And people are responding well to me!

I think this is due to desensitization. I've been spending a lot of time around random people, and I've found that I don't have the same fears anymore. I've also found that thoughts that creep in (I'm ugly/people don't like me/people are staring at me/etc), I've been able to dismiss as just stupid.

I will continue to post here, but I think I've conquered most of my social anxiety. I don't feel the fear anymore.


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow! Happy for u.


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

Congratulations.










I love reading posts like these as they always give me hope. It just goes to show that frequent social interaction is the key to improvement.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Good for you! Just remember that your not always going to feel confident no matter if you beat your SA or not, so when that time comes and you don't feel confident, that is OK and it most likely isn't your SA. Just a confident buster for the moment 

Congrats!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

bwidger85 said:


> Good for you! Just remember that your not always going to feel confident no matter if you beat your SA or not, so when that time comes and you don't feel confident, that is OK and it most likely isn't your SA. Just a confident buster for the moment
> 
> Congrats!


You're right.

And I do have an inherent shyness. I will always be shy, to some extent. But SA is different than shyness.


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

Congratulations. You and stories like yours are what keep a lot of us going in this struggle.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Congrats, WintersTale! It's always good to see one of our own beat this beast.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow thats great! I hope one day I can say the same  Well done


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

That's pretty great  Hope you continue to feel like that.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

its great that you have overcome most to all of it - it gives me hope that if i just get out there and force myself into more social situations i can be like u to. 

no therapist or drug will help you except yourself and taking the initiative.


----------



## Lunangel (Apr 9, 2011)

Congratulations! That's really encouraging. Maybe someday in the future...(faaar future with the way things are lookin) I'll be able to say the same.


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

Well done & Congratulations! :clap

and i know that i will say that one day myself too. I am so determined to beat this and i will never give up. Been really positive lately, can you tell?!

But seriously tho Winters Tale, that is really good news and im so happy for you. Shows hope for us all. Make sure you keep yourself feeling this way. Stay positive and try not fall back into the hole of hell called anxiety. 

Best of Luck :clap


----------



## butimbroken (Apr 18, 2011)

Yay =) Congrats!


----------



## Pinny (May 13, 2011)

That's great news!!!


----------



## justbreathe (May 13, 2011)

Well done you


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Unfortunately, I think it's about 75% gone. I just had a relapse today.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

75% is still good! Keep working on it, you know you can do it as you've come this far


----------



## wmw87 (Apr 20, 2011)

Don't get discouraged. Remember your successes whenever you feel down.

Good job so far.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

WintersTale said:


> Unfortunately, I think it's about 75% gone. I just had a relapse today.


Your being too hard on yourself. If one day you just "popped" out of SA, then it makes sense your going to still feel bad about things. That is normal. It takes a lot of time. My advice is to focus on where you want to go and read motivational books or get inspiration from places to keep you motivated and positive. It will help you learn and get over those bumps.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

The important thing to remember is that you have made progress.


--I've been on this forum a while. It's common for people to come in here exclaiming that they beat their SA and all is well. Truthfully, it's a continuous thing and you're going to face different situations that will challenge your confidence. A bump in the long road of progress..


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^ well said.

Great news about your progress WintersTale . Please don't be discouraged by negative thoughts, keep positive.


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

Ive also improved quite a bit id like to say, im hoping one day I can post something like this

Very good job  congrats


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Progress can be slow - we have to be careful about being overconfident with this condition sometimes.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Don't be discouraged by one bad day (or even a bad week for that matter). It's like thinking your immune system is forever useless because you caught the flu.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

mind_games said:


> Don't be discouraged by one bad day (or even a bad week for that matter). It's like thinking your immune system is forever useless because you caught the flu.


Hmm, that's a good way to look at it.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Awesome!! In pretty much the same boat. Just don't seclude yourself for too long or else it'l come back though. Keep that confidence up. The world aint so bad.


----------

